# diesel less or more expensive than regular where you are?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wish it was that way here. 

$3.39 USD *87* $3.49 USD *89* $3.59 *93* and $3.99 *Diesel*(*40*?). Diesel is a little harder(not almost impossible like E85) to find and when you do, you just have to accept what that price is. $3.99 USD is the lowest for my area for Diesel, $4.29 USD is the highest. I've seen people on here post pics of Diesel @ Shell gas stations but I haven't seen one here that has it outside of like a warehouse district. 

People aready congregate around my car when I get gas trying to identify it since I debadged it; I would have people running to the pumps to save me from putting diesel in my car if I got one because it's that rare to see a car run off it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are you from? Most places I have been in the USA diesel is 60+ cents a gallon more than regular 87 octane unleaded. Diesel pricing seems a bit more stable though, always around $4, regular unleaded price changes if the wind blows. 

Not sure why you are comparing, but my 1.4T runs way better and gets better MPG with premium(especially true in hot months). Premium is usually the same price or slightly more than diesel. I run premium 95% of the time so I would probably save money on fuel cost with a diesel, fuel cost is about the same but I should see higher MPG with the diesel.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Always 4 cent/liter less than regular...montreal,quebec, Canada


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> $3.39 USD *87* $3.49 USD *89* $3.59 *93* and $3.99 *Diesel*(*40*?).


It's rare to find a station here with so little cost difference between grades, 89octane is 10-15cents but premium averages 30-60cents more a gallon. Shell stations here are a bit rare, and usually charge more than everyone else. Typically Shell premium 15-30cents higher than all other local stations for premium.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In Cleveland the farther out of the hood you are the price of premium is reasonable and stable to the other grades. In the hood there are a string of no name 87 only gas stations so Sunoco and Shell will have 87 at like $3.19 to compete with them. This means 89 would be $3.79 and 93 at about $3.99 to "eat up" the difrrence. This to a sane person leaves you to question how long that gas is sitting there since 87 is the targeted audience.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Where I am, the cheapest diesel is 3.8 cents more than the cheapest regular unleaded.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diesel tends to be about $3.89 here. Premium is now $3.89 but has gone up to $4.19 in the past year when regular creeps up to the $3.80 range. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

WV/OH/PA/NY where I drive, diesel seems to be on par with premium. On Long Island, diesel seems to be a few cents less than premium. Premium is usually about 30 cents more than regular.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The station I use has diesel priced +/- 5 cents a gallon relative to premium unleaded. Some weeks its higher, some lower.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now regular (87) is $3.34 and Diesel is $3.98. recently in the past month both were the same cost wihich was $3.74....

Ken


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Not sure why you are comparing, but my 1.4T runs way better and gets better MPG with premium(especially true in hot months). Premium is usually the same price or slightly more than diesel. I run premium 95% of the time so I would probably save money on fuel cost with a diesel, fuel cost is about the same but I should see higher MPG with the diesel.


The OP is comparing diesel to regular for 2 reasons:

1) The price of diesel and regular unleaded is comparable in most parts of Canada.
2) No Cruze is _*required*_ to run premium fuel. If we had the same fuel prices in the US as Canada, even more 1.4T owners would just run 87 Octane or buy a diesel Cruze. Regular in Canada hovers around $5.00 / gallon, and $5.50 / gallon for premium, when you convert the currency and units. Diesel slightly less or even with $5.00 / gallon.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't look at the price any more , it fluctuates to much . unlike diesel which is stable .
You guys never have to wonder . you know what you are going to pay for a fill up after driving 800 miles .


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

$3.11 for regular and $3.63 for diesel at my usual fill up spot. I didn't pull over so I don't know what premium or midgrade were. Biggest difference in the last 10 months there.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

$3.77 for 87
$3.99 for 93
$4.07 for diesel here in Upstate NY 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Diesel here in Ashland, OH holds pretty steady. Right now Reg is around 3.29, but that could change in the next 5 minutes, and Diesel has been 3.89 (at the gas station I buy it from) for the last few weeks.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Right now where I am the prices are:

Regular - 3.55
Mid - 3.79
Premium - 3.89
Diesel - 3.85

Diesel is usually right around premium and has been 5 cents less since I purchased the car a few months ago.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

about even here now.. seems to be going up for the winter


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Regular (87) $3.65

Reg Diesel $3.95
Premium Diesel $4.00


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel is same price as regular now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Around here, diesel runs $.40 to $.80 per gal. more than 87 E10. Where I buy gas (a cheap Sunoco station), 93 E10 is usually $.20 to $.45 per gallon more expensive than the 87 E10.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Diesel here is $3.85 and regular is $3.21.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

3.05 for 87 and 3.79 for diesel


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

diesel said:


> WV/OH/PA/NY where I drive, diesel seems to be on par with premium. On Long Island, diesel seems to be a few cents less than premium. Premium is usually about 30 cents more than regular.


Cincinnati is the same way. On Par with Premium and Premium is @ 30 cents more than regular.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Last time I filled up diesel was $1.59 per litre about $6 US per gallon. Our diesel pumps are grouped with regular fuel, usually 91 and 95 or 98 RON plus diesel. I usually go 2 to 3 weeks between fill ups. Standard 91 is about $1.45 and premium 98 is close to diesel. I won;t use anything but 98 in my other car as the handbook says no ethanol to be used and 91 is E10 98 has none.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

At my favorite station in central Virginia: 87 octane $2.99 --- 50 centane $3.69


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

567Chief said:


> At my favorite station in central Virginia: 87 octane $2.99 --- 50 centane $3.69


Sweet!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Where I live diesel is currently 11 cents cheaper per gallon than regular. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

in the greater Toronto area diesel is about 6 cents more than regular ... lower in the summer months and then creeps up during the winter months


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I found an area around the Great Lakes Naval Station near Waukegan, IL on HWY 41 that has a little Diesel "price war" bargain going on. You can get it for around $3.64/gallon. Reg. 87 Gas is $3.34. That's not bad considering everyone else in both IL & WI are averaging about $3.85/gal.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here, in Tucson, AZ, diesel averages about 40¢ more per gallon than regular (87 octane/E10) gasoline.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Where I live diesel is currently 11 cents cheaper per gallon than regular.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Wow, I didn't think that would be the case anywhere. Everywhere I go (Ohio, WV, PA, NJ, NY) Diesel is higher by about 40-50 cents on average.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

here in TX
2.99-gas
3.49-crappy ULSD diesel

needs to be flipped around like it used to be. no reason for diesel to be higher than gas except for the oil companies to screw over almost every industry in this nation and the public.

to better the economy and help sell more diesel powered vehicles here this is what is should be.
2.00-Diesel
2.30-gas


its $1.25/gal for good #2 diesel in mexico WAKE UP AMERICA!!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

here in TX
2.99-gas
3.49-crappy ULSD diesel

needs to be flipped around like it used to be. no reason for diesel to be higher than gas except for the oil companies to screw over almost every industry in this nation and the public.

to better the economy and help sell more diesel powered vehicles here this is what is should be.
2.00-Diesel
2.30-gas


its $1.25/gal for good #2 diesel in mexico WAKE UP AMERICA!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Diesel is down in Saskatchewan from earlier in the year. 

Currently: Diesel $1.24/L, Reg. Gas $1.23/L in my area.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Diesel averages around 30-40 cents more per gallon by me


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel is 5 cents per gallon more than rug


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Reg - $3.19
Prem - $3.53
Diesel - $3.81

Diesel seems to stick right around that $3.80 mark and the others fluctuate wildly throughout the year.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Last diesel purchase was $3.45. Similar to E10 premium. E10 regular $3.05. Could have bought B20 for $3.31 at Murphy but have decided to avoid it after reading CTD Owners Manual B20 precautions. The Murphy pumps used to have a decal stating up to 20% biodiesel, now its gone, so I don't know if the formulation changed or the decal fell off. Diesel prices vary widely up to $4.00 depending on neighborhood. Higher near the interstate.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel typically runs $0.40 to $0.80 per gallon more than 87 E10 around here. Very low usage of the pumps at the stations I frequent.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

About .50 cents more per gallon here. It's been that way for years. It used to be .50 cents cheaper not that many years ago.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

In my area (Ontario Canada): 

Regular (87) - $1.27/litre ($4.83 CAD / Gal.) 
Diesel - $1.20/litre ($4.56 CAD / Gal.)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Here on the far south sub of Chicago. Gas is 3.25 gallon and Diesel is 3.70 and 3.50 for biodiesel blend.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

boraz said:


> diesel is 8 cents/liter ~ 30 cents/gallon cheaper than regular where i live
> 
> 1 cent/liter ~4 cents/gallon cheaper where i work
> 
> :lol:





boraz said:


> diesel is 8 cents/liter ~ 30 cents/gallon cheaper than regular where i live
> 
> 1 cent/liter ~4 cents/gallon cheaper where i work
> 
> :lol:


Diesel is $1.12/L in scarborough Ontario


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

In Erie PA diesel is about 3.09 and Gas is about 2.79


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Diesel 1.10/L
Reg. gas 1.05/L

Usually flips in the summer and diesel is less.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What was it at say Christmas time?

That price is up there with California


NHRA said:


> Here on the far south sub of Chicago. Gas is 3.25 gallon and Diesel is 3.70 and 3.50 for biodiesel blend.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Diesel in utah has been flatlined around $2.60 for a few months now.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Right now on the NJ highway rest stops reg. 87 is $2.63/gal and diesel is $2.83/gallon
.


----------

